# panneau incompréhensible



## esperal66 (6 Octobre 2015)

Bonjour,
Régulièrement je vois un panneau s'ouvrir : logo de l'Apple store,  plein de A (6 lignes), un bouton plein de A, un champ de texte et en-dessous 3 boutons plein de A (je ne vois pas comment mettre une image de mon ordinateur dans ce message).
Si
- vous savez comment rendre ce message intelligible,
ou 
- si vous savez à quoi peut correspondre ce message (dans ce cas, quels sont les significations des 3 boutons du bas ?)
je vous remercie de votre aide.


----------



## Sly54 (6 Octobre 2015)

Bonjour,

Il est probable que tu aies un conflit de polices.
Regarde avec le Livre des Polices (recherche des doublons par ex.)


----------



## Locke (6 Octobre 2015)

Si tu vois un triangle jaune avec un point d'exclamation à droite d'une police, tu fais un clic sur Réparer automatiquement.


----------



## r e m y (6 Octobre 2015)

Je me demande si ce message n'est pas lié à un adware....
Je conseillerais également de passer un coup d'adwaremedic pour s'en assurer et éradiquer le fautif le cas échéant


----------



## esperal66 (12 Novembre 2015)

j'ai regardé les polices et réparé celle qui était en double. J'ai recherché les adwares, mais mon problème reste.
Auriez-vous d'autres solutions ?
Merci !


----------



## Locke (12 Novembre 2015)

Tu as réparé toutes les polices, car je pense vraiment que le problème vient bien de là ?

Fais une copie d'écran et utilise un hébergeur d'images pour la mettre dans ta réponse... http://forums.macg.co/help/hebergement-images/


----------



## esperal66 (12 Novembre 2015)

Il n'y a aucun "!" dans le livre des polices et lorsqu'il y a des polices en double, la seconde est désactivée.
Voici le type de panneau qui s'ouvre : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Merci de votre aide


----------



## r e m y (12 Novembre 2015)

Je suggere de supprimer le cache des polices et réparer les permissions 

La suppression des caches de police doit pouvoir se faire en démarrant avec Shift appuyé, puis un deuxième démarrage normal

On peut le faire aussi via le Terminal
sudo atsutil databases -remove

Ensuite redemarrer


----------



## r e m y (12 Novembre 2015)

J'ai trouvé une discussion qui évoque un problème de conflit avec la police San Francisco....
http://apple.stackexchange.com/questions/189789/mac-password-dialog-box-font-missing-corrupt


----------



## daffyb (12 Novembre 2015)

La solution consisterait à supprimer la police San Francisco du dossier Fonts qui est dans la *bibliothèque de l'utilisateur*


----------



## esperal66 (14 Novembre 2015)

Merci de votre aide mais je n'ai toujours pas solutionné mon problème.
Je n'ai ni dossier utilisateur des polices (seulement "toutes les polices"), ni de police appelée San Francisco (ni nom approchant).
Par contre j'ai une police Geeza Pro bizarre puisqu'elle indique des A entourés.




et je ne peux ni la désactiver, ni la supprimer. 
Quand je recherche avec le finder, cette police serait dans le fichier AdobeSysFntl1.lst, donc utilisée par Adobe Acrobat. Je ne pense donc pas que je doive supprimer ce fichier.


----------



## Locke (14 Novembre 2015)

Oui, cette police fait partie du système et ne peut être, ni effacer, ni désactiver.

Tu as bien lu la réponse #9 ?


----------



## r e m y (14 Novembre 2015)

Et le #8  ?
Le cache des polices a-t-il été purgé?


----------



## esperal66 (16 Novembre 2015)

Oui, j'ai purgé le cache des polices et redémarrer. Je ne peux pas appliquer la solution 8 puisque je n'ai pas de police appelée San Francisco (ou nom approchant) dans le livre des polices.


----------



## daffyb (16 Novembre 2015)

et dans /System/Fonts ?


----------



## esperal66 (16 Novembre 2015)

non plus, j'ai fait une recherche sur "francisco" ou "Francisco" sur tous les fichiers de l'ordinateur, il n'y a aucune police de ce nom.


----------



## r e m y (16 Novembre 2015)

Et en créant une autre session utilisateur, est-ce que le problème est le meme avec les messages du systeme?


----------



## daffyb (16 Novembre 2015)

Je ne sais pas si Spotlight va chercher dans le dossier System


----------

